# Ladyfingers - Vacation's over - More Barbie Outfits



## Ladyfingers

I still have quite a few photos of Barbie dolls modeling some of the outfits I knitted many years ago. Wanted to share a few more with you. If the outfit can't be found in the first handout, I'll try to include some of them in Handout #2 - coming soon!

Thanks to a few of you who have sent me e-mails correcting your e-mail addresses - your Barbie handout has been sent.

P.S. I started to post four other outfits, including a "Witchie-Poo" costume trimmed with furry black yarn on the hat and bottom of the long slitted skirt - but the photos were turned sideways, so I'll have to do some tweaking before posting. Sorry.


----------



## Pocahontas

I still say you have some of the best dressed Barbies in town. Love the pink and charcoal outfit and the beautiful pink shrug in the bottom photo.


----------



## Typsknits

Love the outfits the Spanish one is my favourite!


----------



## Dreamweaver

So many and all wonderful. The Spanish gown and the ballerina outfit are particularly lovely... Nice work, as always.


----------



## loopyknitter

They are all beautiful. I can't pick a favourite.


----------



## susanariel

Love the ballerina outfit and the shrug. Wonderful designs


----------



## StellasKnits

Wow! They're so fun! I love every one of them. Brings back wonderful memories of "playing Barbie" with my friends when I was little.


----------



## Valjean

Simply beautiful all of your Barbie clothes, my neice would love you as her grandma !!!!! As she is a Barbie lover.


----------



## Pleclerrc

Just gorgeous. Wonder if you could make adjustments and make some of these for your American Girl doll? Would be awesome. Thanks for posting photos and sharing. You must have had a knitting needle in your hand 24 hours a day while on vacation. Hope you had a great time. Have a great day. Patricia


----------



## pearlone

Loved them all. Lovely work you do.


----------



## RED2nd

I've always adored your Barbie clothes, and now I have a reason to make some. My neices received Barbies at a birthday party, dressed only in swimsuits. My sister called and requested some clothes.


----------



## Lilysmom567

They are all fabulous....love the Senorita outfit!


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Beautiful Barbie outfits! I absolutely loved my Barbie doll when I was a little girl! My mom used to make me lots of clothes for her.


----------



## ginamarie12345

OH...so very CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## hgayle

I love them all but the Dancing with the Stars is my favorite. I just bought some Barbies at the thrift store the other day. I clean them up and dress them and give to the local family violence center for the children there. I will PM you so you can send me your patterns.


----------



## Lalane

I love them all I am doing some Barbie clothes right now and I love love love it. They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Leonora

Those outfits are just stunning Elaine, thank you for sharing them. Leonora


----------



## Sunny Days

I love these Barbie outfits...they are so much fun to make. You do such wonderful work.


----------



## joycie3

Love these outfits. My ggrands are just now getting into Barbie. They will love some of these.


----------



## Nonnie

IThey are all beutiul. I think our 4th grandchild is a girl. I still have my Barbies with the sweaters that my Mom made. Would love your patterns so that I can pass them on to her. But she might be more of a tom boy with two older brothers


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Hey Ms. Oceanside, these are spectacular, as are all the others. Did you have good weather down there this year? Trust you had a great time.


Ladyfingers said:


> I still have quite a few photos of Barbie dolls modeling some of the outfits I knitted many years ago. Wanted to share a few more with you. If the outfit can't be found in the first handout, I'll try to include some of them in Handout #2 - coming soon!
> 
> Thanks to a few of you who have sent me e-mails correcting your e-mail addresses - your Barbie handout has been sent.
> 
> P.S. I started to post four other outfits, including a "Witchie-Poo" costume trimmed with furry black yarn on the hat and bottom of the long slitted skirt - but the photos were turned sideways, so I'll have to do some tweaking before posting. Sorry.


----------



## Muddyann

Love them, love them all.


----------



## jpAL2011

Awesome! I like every outfit. If only I could have had these in my Barbie doll playing days. What fun it would have been.


----------



## aknitter

You rock! Every last one is beautiful!

Anita


----------



## deeknittingclick

WOW what beautiful work. Lovely job. Thanks for sharing


----------



## yona

Elaine, you just got back from vacation and you did all this??? I absolutely love them all... thanks for sharing.


----------



## lavertera

As always, stunning outfits and work. Love seeing your pictures.


Pam


----------



## Ladyfingers

In answer to a remark about doing some "tweaking" of Barbie outfits to adapt for the American Girl doll.....
When I was creating Barbie outfits for 20 years, I simplified the instructions with "knit from the top down" patterns - after all, these were DOLL CLOTHES and didn't have to be constructed as if an adult would be wearing them. I also threw "proportions" out the window when creating Barbie outfits - these were FANTASY FASHIONS for little girls, so I deliberately made extra long tossle caps with a huge pom-pom, exaggerated the slit in the long skirts, showed some cleavage, and made the designs fit snugly to her waist and hips Yes, I know this would look ridiculous in real life, but who cares? We're creating make-believe here!

When I made the transition to AG dolls, I immediately went back to all my Barbie patterns and upgraded the "knit from the top down" instructions for the larger 18-inch little girl doll. This was a big challenge - believe me! I couldn't use markers to shape the bustline (there wasn't one!) and I couldn't decrease to a tiny waist (there wasn't one!), and of course, no increase for hips - again, the AG doll has no hips! So, quite a few of the dress designs were not appropriate for the AG doll, especially the sexy, long, tight-fitting gowns. 

I did adapt some of the dresses with pleated skirts, jackets, hats, shorts, long pants, PJ's and bathrobes, slippers, and the pumpkin costume. (The Barbie pumpkin costume is green strapless with a bright orange puffed skirt - not as cute as the AG doll costume]. 

I also had to stay away from the cute "sweetheart" neckline that Barbie wears so well - see the thin strapped dresses with the neckline pulled down into a "sweetheart" neckline. This wouldn't work for the AG doll - no cleavage. I tried it on one of the Christmas dresses in red, green, gold, and white - but it didn't have the same effect on the AG doll. (Never again for that style!)

Hope I explained this to your satisfaction.


----------



## Pleclerrc

Thanks Elaine. I can see why it's just not suitable to make these "glamourous, sexy" outfits to fit an American Girl doll. Yep, the AG dolls not only don't have a bust, waist or typical ladies' measurements, they just wouldn't look right in a gown. I have some beautiful early American (House on the Prairie) doll clothes that are perfect. Most are sewn rather than knitted. It takes a lot to duplicate the right style clothes in knitting for the American Girl doll. This makes your AG knitted doll clothes extra special! Thanks for sharing your knowledge and talent with all of us. Patricia


----------



## JaneLB

They are beautiful outfits! My granddaughter would love them. Where did you find your patterns?


----------



## JaneLB

They are beautiful outfits! My granddaughter would love them. Where did you find your patterns?


----------



## Alexia

Oh, how gorgeous. Love them all, especially the white & green one.


----------



## Weezieo77

Lovely! That has to be some fine work! I have some Barbie clothes that someone else hand knit. Wow, you do beautiful work!


----------



## rickandvicki

I would love to have one of the Barbie handouts. My e - mail address is: [email protected]
Thank you for sending it if you have a chance. Vicki


----------



## Leonora

What can I say Elaine, but another gorgeous wardrobe of clothes for Cindy. I particularly love the Spanish Senorita gown, 'Dancing with the Stars' Waltz gown and the Long White gown with shades of Turquoise eye lash yarn. All beautifully made as always. Leonora


----------



## Sunic

Can you please sent me de patterns for SPanisch girl and Ballerina?
Thank You very much 
Greetings from Belgium
Suzy


----------



## Sunic

I forgot to give you my mailadress:
[email protected]


----------



## Gramma LaDow

Where exactly would one find these lovely patterns. I love Barbie dolls and love making clothes for her (I have several, plus a few Ken dolls also). Think your patterns are so cute. I do let my great grand daughters play with them, quiet as kept! &#129303; &#128521;


----------



## Ladyfingers

There is a pattern available for the Barbie Ballerina. I never did write out a pattern for the Spanish Senorita gown. It started out as a strapless gown, then when I began knitting the skirt - which is a simple K1,*YO, K2tog, repeat from * across the row. Purl back. I suddenly decided to split the gown down the front (instead of a back seam). This took a little "fiddling around" with the knitting needles to have the opening down the front. Then I just worked the lacy "YO" pattern increasing the skirt and going until I had a long train. After binding off, I went back and worked single crochet in green around the front opening and along the hemline of the skirt. Then worked single crochet (in chain 3 loops) along the top edge, working 3 rows and leaving openings for the arms. I don't know how to crochet except for making chains and doing single crochet, so I never tried writing out a pattern for this gown. Sorry.

To find the Barbie Ballerina outfit just click on my name "Ladyfingers", which is located just above my avatar photo of an AG doll in a wedding gown, veil and bouquet. This will take you to my bio page. Scroll down to "Items Created" and click on "list" (in blue). This will take you to the entire list of knitting patterns by Ladyfingers. You will note on the right hand side the column shows how many "hits" each pattern has received. You can see right away which patterns are very popular with our knitters here. For instance, the AG doll in her wedding gown, veil, bouquet, garter, white panties and Mary Jane shoes has received over 27,600 hits (views) -so far. 

You can also go up to "Search", type in the box....."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns.....and click the Search box again. This will take you to a long thread posted by one of our members - DAEANARAH - who is providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns", which should be the first item in the long list, you can scroll down through over 7 pages looking for postings by Daeanarah. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printintg.


----------



## Sunic

Thank you for the information!
Suzy


----------



## Virginie62

Hello, I am new on the site.
I would like to know if it is possible to have models of various clothes (knit or crochet) to dress my niece's barbie.
In advance, I would like to thank
Good night


----------



## willi66

Beautiful


----------



## Ladyfingers

Here is another quick way to download knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers".

Go to top of page, click "Home", then click "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials, scroll down 3-4 items and click on "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". You will find a long list of patterns posted by DAEANARAH. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download'. Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.


----------



## CindyKinney

How do I get these patterns?


----------



## CindyKinney

How can I get the handouts for "Vacation's Over" Barbie outfits?


----------



## vreinholde

I agree with the statement above - your Barbies are the best dressed in town.


----------



## hoyte

I would love to have the Knitting pattern for the Spanish senorita gown. Shown on knitting paradise website, "ladyfingers-vacation's over-more Barbie outfits. E-mail address [email protected] User name Hoyte.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Please read this ENTIRE 4 page post to find out how to download all knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers" and also read my explanation for how I created the "Spanish Senorita" gown - it is all stated in this 4 page post. Check it out.

Note: This is for all of you here in earlier messages..........


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Elaine. I don't have a pattern for the Dancing with the stars barbie. I just checked all the patterns. I sent you a pm.

Rhyanna


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## raelkcol

Barbie is styling! Very pretty.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Rhyanna: I posted instructions for the "Dancing with the Star" waltz gown for Barbie in another post - where members were asking for the pattern. It wasn't in regular "pattern" format, just some simple instructions. I included a photo of the waltz gown and asked the members if I should make a "formal" pattern and photo and post it. I will await their response.


----------



## Quiltermouse

These are great!


----------



## MaryBfromOz

I wanted to knit some more Barbie outfits and this has given me the inspiration I needed to get out the needles and yarn. Thank you!


----------



## wbafc

hi i love your designs could i please have a copy of these patterns thank you so much my email is [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

To download all available knitted doll clothes patterns go to the top of the main page, click "Home", then click "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials", scroll down 3-4 items and click "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". Once you open this.....scroll down through all the postings looking for postings by DAEANARAH. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

There are patterns (easily identified) for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll.

You will find relatively new patterns for the Spanish Senorita gown and the 'Dancing with the Stars" waltz gown. The other photos (on Page 1) are variations of the BASIC Barbie patterns, such as the dresses with slim straps, tight fitting dresses down to the hips, then changes for the skirts. The same BASIC top is used for the pants outfits, such as slim straps or capped sleeves, 
knitting with markers to increase for the bustline - then decrease down to the waist - then increase for the hips.....keeping the markers in place while you do this. Easy, simple and works up very fast.


----------



## sharonzenseldon

Hi love all the patterns,lm making Barbie clothes for my grandaughters .how do l get the patterns .L can see the outfits but can't find patterns .love to be able to make them thank you


----------



## Ladyfingers

To download all knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers"......go to the top of the main page, click "Home", then click "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials", scroll down 2-3 items and click "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". Once you open this.....scroll down looking for postings by DAEANARAH. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

You will find patterns for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll.


----------



## Line1963

would really like to have these patterns if possible thank you .... [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Line1963: Read the post above by "Ladyfingers" to see how to download knitted doll clothes patterns.


----------



## Ginny44

How do I obtain the patterns for Barbie outfits?


----------



## Daeanarah

you'll have to scroll thru here to get the barbie patterns by Elaine.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

Rhyanna


----------



## rachp

Do you happen to do free patterns


----------



## amudaus

Superb Work! Your designs are always so beautiful and well put together. :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Daeanarah

her patterns are free. just don't sell them.


----------



## twopennies

Where can we get the pattern from


----------



## Daeanarah

Her doll patterns, American Girl, Barbie doll patterns are at this page. click the link, then you'll have to scroll through to get all the patters for each doll. just click on link to download and print out, for a hard copy of the pattern. You can use the patterns, but Can't Sell The patterns. 
you'll have to scroll thru here to get the barbie patterns by Elaine.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

Rhyanna


----------



## AddisonH09

[No message]


----------

